# Green Card Help



## phillymirah (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am a US Citizen Married to a UK Citizen. We have applied for a Spouse Visa for me to move to the UK and are currently in the Appeal process. However, we wanted to try and get some information on the process for a green card to the US just in case the decision isn't overturned. 

I was unprepared with the UK Spousal Visa process and it was more stressful then others who do research before hand, so I just want to know the process and how to go about it if at all before hand. More like laying all our options on the table. 

Thanks for any information provided


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

travel.state.gov and uscis.gov are the official sites. They take you step by step through the Green Card process.


----------



## phillymirah (Dec 4, 2011)

twostep said:


> travel.state.gov and uscis.gov are the official sites. They take you step by step through the Green Card process.


thank you so much i wasn't sure which site's gave correct information or not


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

phillymirah said:


> thank you so much i wasn't sure which site's gave correct information or not


These are the official sites. Let us know if you get tangled.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

phillymirah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a US Citizen Married to a UK Citizen. We have applied for a Spouse Visa for me to move to the UK and are currently in the Appeal process. However, we wanted to try and get some information on the process for a green card to the US just in case the decision isn't overturned.
> 
> ...


Just as your husband is applying for a spouse visa for you, in order for your husband to live with you in the US, you need to apply for a spouse visa for him.

Should you go ahead with the visa for your husband, you will not be applying for a Green card for him but an immigrant visa; when he arrives in the US with said visa he will be arrive as a Permanent Resident and the "Green card' arrives in the post sometime after. 

The whole process will take about 6 to 8 months. He can visit you in the States during that time on the VWP program. You will need to prove that you can support him without recourse to public funds etc etc.


----------



## phillymirah (Dec 4, 2011)

we knew of the VWP he's already enrolled in which is good for two years if i'm not mistaken but the process to the visa for US and UK are different and I didn't know of it. Thanks for the information


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

